# Breeding green banana roaches



## stalincat (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey there,
anyone breeding green banana roaches? Looks like i may have to do it. I read the general instructions, but would appreciate any advice anyway. Like what heat do you use, what food, etc


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Keep them with a heatpad underneath, or in a warm spot (on top of a viv would also work), with lots of damp soil, leaf litter and rotting wood. They enjoy banana skins and small pieces of fruit from time to time. Keep them humid, they are sensitive to drying out.

Best,
Paul


----------



## stalincat (Nov 22, 2012)

won't the heat pad dry them out?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

It'll warm the substrate up, and speed up water evaporation, but as long as the tub you keep them in isn't highly ventilated, it should stay rather damp and humid. You can spray the soil between feedings if it looks dry.

Best,
Paul


----------

